# twlauncher error



## ukrkoz (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi all and Happy Holidays

I am on imnuts lite version of infinity. lite as in I had to not partition my phone, or I would have lost some pgms I value.
anyhow, I did some cleanup with Titanium, and now have "app twlauncher com.sec.android.app.twlauncher stopped unexpectedly" every time phone boots, followed by "force close" command.
no big deal, just nuisance, but anyone has any ideas how to rid of it? as it blocks phone from starting.
thank you


----------



## MidnightNinja (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm guessing by 'cleanup' you mean that you froze several apps using titanium. The easiest thing to do would be to reflash 1211 infinity without tsm and ext4 again. That should clear it up, as well as not delete any of your data. But I would still advise you to make a nandroid, as that saves all data anyways, and it is fairly simple to advance restore data anyways.


----------



## ukrkoz (Sep 30, 2011)

actually, simple fix was to install launcher app instead of twlauncher. it's all good now.


----------

